# BBQ Pitmasters



## ronp (Feb 8, 2010)

There are about 8 short video clips here.

http://tlc.discovery.com/videos/bbq-pitmasters/

The 15 second ads are annoying though.

Enjoy.


----------



## carpetride (Feb 8, 2010)

The show grew on me, hope they do another season.  My wife likes it even more than I do.


----------



## rickw (Feb 8, 2010)

I really enjoyed the last episode.


----------



## d-que (Feb 8, 2010)

Grew on me too, but I'll tell you one thing.  I can't stand that arrogant bastard Myron.  What an ass!  For all that trash talking he does, he sure hasn't pulled down too many "Grand Champion" titles while I been watchin.  That guy thinks his poopoo don't stink.  I can't stand that type of personality.  Leeann is a little bitchy for my taste....being that it's her gig and she's ordering the BF around like a slave....until they break up mid-season!  Guy is better off IMHO.  The others I like.  Johnny Trig has the attitude that he likes to Q and knows he has the master plan but doesn't run his gator like Myon.  Wouldn't mind gettin a few minutes with Trig for some pointers.  If I had a few minutes with Myron, I'd probably be trying to mentally keep myself from pulling his windpipe through his neck.  Just sayin.........


----------



## bustintires (Feb 8, 2010)

D-Que... my thoughts as well.


----------



## rgacat (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the up dates Ronp. I didn't get to see all the shows this year. Hope they are back next season.


----------



## fourthwind (Feb 8, 2010)

I will third the opinion of Myron..  We all know these guys are not going to give away trade secrets, but it is fun to watch the comps.  I hope to get a first hand on a couple this year with an existing team.


----------



## phreak (Feb 8, 2010)

I think LeAnn is smokin hot.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 8, 2010)

Being a single father I would be her apprentice for any and all BBQ comps .
Some people here don't like her nor Myron . She has a role to play just like Myron .


----------



## denver dave (Feb 8, 2010)

I take everything they say and do with a grain of salt. After all, it is TV and there is nno chance anything is staged or otherwise distorted. I will certainly be waiting for next year. The show did have some entertainment value after all. Has all of us talking about it.


----------



## schmoke (Feb 8, 2010)

I liked the show too.  

Yea, Myron *is* an ass, but it added some hilarity and/or angst to what otherwise might have been a bland show.  That way, maybe it will be back next season so people will be able to take bets on who will take Myron out (or at least beat him in the competition).


----------



## hogfan40 (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm with you on this, i will go a step farther and say i would never buy anything that supports him or his company, 10 bucks and my left nut says he would even talk to his customers that way also, i mean he sells a galv. trash can smoker for around $600.00 That just goes to show that cat has lost his meow long ago. I'm not the best by no means, but never would i talk to people like he does, or act like he does regardless of who or what you are. Just my 10 cents.


----------



## new vision (Feb 8, 2010)

After watching the last episode, I have no doubt that was staged.  The two guys that brought up the tale end all season end up on top.


----------



## pignit (Feb 8, 2010)

If you watch close on these shows you'll see how they splice things together to give the impression they want. One guy will be wearin a shirt and the next time they show him he has on another shirt.. different day.. different things happenin. I like to watch for stuff like that. You wouldn't believe how many times the rear view mirror goes missin off the windshield on the General Lee.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Feb 8, 2010)

It's all about ratings.  Let's face it, besides us, who would really want to watch a piece of meat sit in a smoker for 16 hours?  They gotta do something to boost ratings.  You got Myron who plays the trash talking role of Apollo Creed, Paul playing the under dog Rocky, Johnny could very well be Mick, well Leanne is obviously Adrian (although she's not sleeping w/ Paul, lol) and Jamie was like Pauley in the last episode.  Haha, anyone else have any Rocky analogies for the other characters?


----------



## moltenone (Feb 8, 2010)

i agree with this,i've also watched Myron on other show's and he seemed to be very pleasent,perhap's the whole thing is an act.

Mark


----------



## indianagriller (Feb 8, 2010)

I disagree with you, I have purchased rub many times from him BEFORE pitmasters and a few times during the season, he has not once been rude or curse me. Say what you want but He is doing good things for the world of BBQ not just competition.


----------



## marknb (Feb 8, 2010)

'Run his gator'....that's awesome! Never heard that one before.


----------



## yankeerob (Feb 10, 2010)

I Tivo'd these and have them archived on my computer. I hope to burn them on a single DVD but it might require 2 disks. If anyone wants one it's just $6 for materials and shipping. Email me at rob DOT mongeon AT gmail DOT com.

-rob


----------



## placebo (Feb 10, 2010)

Very true. A good example of that is when Tuffy mentions he has never cooked anything that weighed more than himself and Myron pipes in with, "it's probably smarter than you too" then they splice a shot of Tuffy looking miffed right after that. We used to watch for the faux-paus in all those old shws also lol. You can also see a reflection of the camera in the front windshield on many scenes.


----------



## thundernoggin (Feb 10, 2010)

It's nice to have bbq show on TV.  I keep a notepad and pen handy to jot stuff down while pausing the dvr.  Got a lot of new ideas to try out, although they don't give away a whole lot in any episode, over the span of the series you can get a little better idea of what they are doing.  Hopefully they are telling the truth.  

Myron's antics make for good tv.  It's either made for tv or he's just someone who is a fierce competitor on game day.  Overall I've learned a lot from the show and had some good laughs.  Soon as I get my little insulated smoker finished I'll be tipping over the Parkay display at the local supermarket.


----------



## jgilb90414 (Feb 10, 2010)

They did a good job of making Myron look like the bad guy on this show until the second to last episode.  If you saw it he looked happier and more excited than Johnny Trig and the Jambo Pits guy when they took first and second place in the rib competition.  All in all he seems to be a good guy regardless of how they show him (every show has to have a bad guy).


----------



## matt1124 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have noticed 2 curious things in the show:

1. Someone put butter on the ribs from those blue squeeze butter containers with the yellow lids.

2. Someone foiled their ribs with honey.

Anyone ever try that?


----------



## ronp (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## ronp (Aug 11, 2010)

Get ready.


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 12, 2010)

ronp said:


> Get ready.


With all due respect, why? I thought it was barely entertaining at best. With the exception of the Parkay, honey and brown sugar foiled ribs and Myron Mixon's muffin tin chicken thighs, what did this add to BBQ culture in the USA? Patriots playing exhibition football tonight, I'll be watching that.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 12, 2010)

I didn't really care for last year's show... but this year a friend's team will be on. I will tune in just to see how they do. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 There are two other people that I know from another forum that will also be on.

From what I hear, their show will air on September 2nd.


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 12, 2010)

It took awhile for me to take too it, but I'm lookinmg forward ot it.

Cowgirl i believe the first episode, at least in my area is tonight?

I hope I'm not wrong cause I'm staying up for it?


----------



## smoke_chef (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't know about them all having "parts to play" but I did hear that Myron is the Executive Producer/Director?? Could this be true? I'm not sure how to look it up? If he is "acting" like a jerk. Give that man an Emmy. He's very believable as a jerk. lol.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Terry the first episode is on tonight.  My friend's team and the others that I know from elsewhere will be shown more on the September 2 show.

I'm still going to watch tonight. :)

As far as Myron goes.. he is rather "gruff" isn't he?


----------



## jdt (Aug 12, 2010)

Big Moe Cason a local guy is going to be on this season and I hope he wins the whole thing

I agree with whoever said Myron is not really such an ass, he has always been nice to everyone I know, maybe a slightly screwed up sense of humor but not a jerk like they portray him, he may have even asked to be the "bad" guy.

Tuffy has a new "cadillac" jambo to show off this year so at least its worth watching it to look at them awesome pits.

You guys that think Leeann is hot need to get out of the hills and move to the city, kinda like compairing Sarah Palin to other politicians, compaired to other bbqers she is a 10 but compaired to cheerleaders she is a 2 IMO


----------



## carpetride (Aug 12, 2010)

Tuffy is a collector, he has had several different pits on the show.

The show has grown on me and so has Myron.


----------



## ballagh (Aug 12, 2010)

Hell Yeah!!!! You Go Big Mo!!!  The Iowa boy brought his mommas slaw and took the cash tonight.  I thought the Hot Gril on Gril Action was goin to win with Myron loving his pork.  I enjoy the show, but I dont like that they totally ripped off Top Chef which I love.  I enjoyed last season format alot better.  You got to see more of the equipment, techniques, personalities, judging, locations etc....


----------



## jdt (Aug 12, 2010)

glad Moe won the 5 gs, IMO this proves they take alot of film with baited questions and edit for effect, Moe is much more mild mannered than that in person.


----------



## meat magician (Aug 12, 2010)

I do not know if I caref or the show this year, I liked it better when they followed the teams throughout the BBQ circut. This whole "Food Channel Challange" set up is not to appealing for me I will not watch to many more shows if they keep the same format. On a side note I do wish all the competetors the best of luck.


----------



## schmoke (Aug 12, 2010)

I agree, this season is a big disappointment!!  I think Ryan from Grill on Grill said it best, "This is BBQ Pitmasters Not BBQ Side Dish Cookers."   I liked it better last season when they showed the contestants actually cooking real BBQ.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 12, 2010)

Didn't they say Pulled Pork at the very beginning so how did it become sliced pork? Fish???? I watched tonight but doubt I'll be watching much more


----------



## ronp (Aug 12, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> Didn't they say Pulled Pork at the very beginning so how did it become sliced pork? Fish???? I watched tonight but doubt I'll be watching much more


I agree.


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 13, 2010)

cliffcarter said:


> With all due respect, why? I thought it was barely entertaining at best. With the exception of the Parkay, honey and brown sugar foiled ribs and Myron Mixon's muffin tin chicken thighs, what did this add to BBQ culture in the USA? Patriots playing exhibition football tonight, I'll be watching that.


Patriots 27

New Orleans 24


 


Meat Magician said:


> I do not know if I caref or the show this year, I liked it better when they followed the teams throughout the BBQ circut. This whole "Food Channel Challange" set up is not to appealing for me I will not watch to many more shows if they keep the same format. On a side note I do wish all the competetors the best of luck.


The "Food Network Challenge" concept is so boring, bring back Emeril
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






 


Schmoke said:


> I agree, this season is a big disappointment!!  I think Ryan from Grill on Grill said it best, "This is BBQ Pitmasters Not BBQ Side Dish Cookers."   I liked it better last season when they showed the contestants actually cooking real BBQ.


Turned it on after the football game and saw them "judging" catfish? And then everyone was challenged to make coleslaw with a "secret ingredient"?* Holy Food Fight, Pitman!*


 


Pineywoods said:


> Didn't they say Pulled Pork at the very beginning so how did it become sliced pork? Fish???? I watched tonight but doubt I'll be watching much more


I'll watch darn near any BBQ show on TV, even the ones I've seen a dozen times, but this... no.


----------



## fourthwind (Aug 14, 2010)

If I want to watch this form of competiton, I would watch the food network challenges..  I agree with the others.  I prefered watching the KCBS and memphis BBQ contest shows.  At least you got a glimpse of what the competitors are doing.   I removed it off the DVR to do list.  not worth using the memory.


----------



## smokeon (Aug 15, 2010)

Did anyone else think the lady's team possibly had a more risque name than "Hot grill on grill action" with "T'aint the sauce"?


----------



## carpetride (Aug 20, 2010)

Well after watching this weeks show I'm jumping ship.  Just not enough there worth watching...simply put after watching it "I want my time back!"

Really is ashame too, last season the show grew on me and I thought it had the opportunity to create a whole new generation of smokers but alas that won't be happening.


----------



## meat magician (Aug 20, 2010)

I gave it another try and got as far as the rattlesnake cook-off before I bailed out, it's a shame they really ruined a good show fast.


----------



## eman (Aug 23, 2010)

i emailed kingsford w/ my displeasure in them sponsoring this crap of a show.

 This is what i got back. GREAT SPIN!
Thank you for contacting us.Our basic guideline in buying commercial time is to select only those programming periods that are consistent with our reputation as a manufacturer of quality products. To ensure that we meet this objective, we prescreen all shows before placing our advertising messages around them. We select only those program periods which we feel offer the proper environment for our commercials. Acceptable programming periods would not include shows designed to exploit race, religion or national origin, or shows that rely on unnecessary sex or violence to support their story line. Our commercials will be aired around programs carrying a "parental discretion" advisory only when they do not exploit violence, sex or prejudice. Even while operating within these guidelines, however, we know our selection of programs will not always meet with every viewer's approval. Occasionally, questions of personal taste will arise, and some individuals may be offended by particular programming periods we have selected. Still, we do attempt to avoid placing our commercials around programs that will be offensive to substantial segments of the viewing audience.We and many other companies are trying to purchase advertising time in a responsible way, and we have expressed our views to the networks. Even so, we believe the best force for change is the television audience. For this reason, we urge viewers to let the networks know about their concerns and not to watch programs they find objectionable.Again, thank you for contacting us


----------



## meat magician (Aug 23, 2010)

Pretty much saying "It's not our show contact the network and bitch at them if you think it sucks, we are just trying to sell charcoal" Oh well I've expressed my right to change the channel, no skin off my back. I do however hope the participants get everything out of their appearance that they hope fo,r good luck to them, but the show has taken a horrible turn.


----------



## pandemonium (Aug 24, 2010)

Why does everyone think Kingsford is good? Its crap I dont get it? Why is it twice as much as walmarts brand that is better imo and the coals are bigger.


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 24, 2010)

eman said:


> i emailed kingsford w/ my displeasure in them sponsoring this crap of a show.
> 
> This is what i got back. GREAT SPIN!
> Thank you for contacting us. Our basic guideline in buying commercial time is to select only those programming periods that are consistent with our reputation as a manufacturer of quality products. To ensure that we meet this objective, we prescreen all shows before placing our advertising messages around them. We select only those program periods which we feel offer the proper environment for our commercials. Acceptable programming periods would not include shows designed to exploit race, religion or national origin, or shows that rely on unnecessary sex or violence to support their story line. Our commercials will be aired around programs carrying a "parental discretion" advisory only when they do not exploit violence, sex or prejudice. Even while operating within these guidelines, however, we know our selection of programs will not always meet with every viewer's approval. Occasionally, questions of personal taste will arise, and some individuals may be offended by particular programming periods we have selected. Still, we do attempt to avoid placing our commercials around programs that will be offensive to substantial segments of the viewing audience. We and many other companies are trying to purchase advertising time in a responsible way, and we have expressed our views to the networks. Even so, we believe the best force for change is the television audience. For this reason, we urge viewers to let the networks know about their concerns and not to watch programs they find objectionable. Again, thank you for contacting us


huh 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ....i thought company's bought time slot's based on when the most people are in front of the boob tube 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....not by what is on either side of the commercial that offends people 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....that reply had nothing to do with why they sponsoring BBQ pitmasters, or did i miss that part of the memo 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...........bob

....


----------



## placebo (Aug 24, 2010)

bob1961 said:


> huh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's target marketing. The chances of someone viewing the pitmasters show buying charcoal are considerably better than someone watching a soap opera buying charcoal. I'm not a big fan of kingsford but I would use it in a pinch if I had nothing else. The main reason I use lump is because they use binders to make charcoal. Lump is pure.


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 24, 2010)

The new show is crap. Getting told to pack up my pit because i couldn't make good rattlesnake would cause me to whip someones ass. The producers don't know jack about smoking or BBQ competition...


----------



## ak1 (Aug 24, 2010)

That would piss me off big time. Alas I fear that the producers of the show are reaching to the lowest common denominator. Unfortunately in one sense, as the show is, it will alienate most serious cookers, but it probably will bring in new people to the world of smoking, so there could be a positive effect overall.


----------



## smoke_chef (Aug 25, 2010)

I guess each to his own... I dig the new format. Plus, anything anyone can do to get that kind of money going for BBQ contests... I say do it.


----------

